# What a night



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I am getting a divorce from my wife, so she lives in my house in Cumberland, and I stay in Richmond. I got a call from her today saying the ground was wet around the casing. I had her brother dig down to the pitless adaptor and voila! The damn MIP adaptor was broke off. It was one of those grey nylon type. Not too shabby considering it had been there for 22 years. Guess with the rain and all it settled the ground and put too much weight on it and broke it off. I replaced it with a brass one this time. Just what I felt like doing after working from 9AM to 1PM, then going back in at 9PM and working till 5AM, then going back in at 9AM again all week. Oh well, at least I got muddy any way!


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Good grief! They make 'em in plastic? That's not even sane.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Sorry, the pitless adaptor is not what broke, but the MIP adaptor inside of it.

My bad!

Made a change to reflect it!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Look at you smoking on the job bill. Freedom.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Almost looks like he was trying to light that torch with that cig.


----------



## cajunplumberjoe (Mar 26, 2009)

sorry to hear about the divorce.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Is fine, I am sick of her anyway. yes Ron, I did finally get that torch lit, took me just 6 cigaretts to do it!!


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

Bill said:


> Is fine, I am sick of her anyway. yes Ron, I did finally get that torch lit, took me just 6 cigaretts to do it!!


 
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Herk (Jun 12, 2008)

Divorce can be very constructive. Mine, 20 years ago, was quite a relief.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Herk said:


> Divorce can be very constructive. Mine, 20 years ago, was quite a relief.


I agree...
Getting rid of my ex-mother-in-law was the best thing I ever did!:thumbup:


----------

